# looking for some advice!



## InsideCenter12 (Sep 21, 2017)

*Hello, 
This is my first time posting so take it easy on me (you'll probably wont). Anyways, I am a recent graduated of a state university here in mass. I have a BA degree in criminal justice. My dream has always been to be a police officer in Boston. I felt i would increased my chances on getting hired by going to college and getting a degree. my plan after graduation was to take the civil service exam, hopefully score high and get placed on the top of the list. Well it didn't turn out like that! i didn't score as high as i wanted and as a result my name is placed in the 800 range (i know im screwed) haha!...I dont want give up but i figured ill have a start to my career by now.. anyways im currently stuck in security job at a college that is not none to send guys to the SSPO academy (they hire CPO from the outside). the department moral is very low because of the low pay and guys relying on OT just to make it. Im sorta over the job and want something new... Does anyone have any good advice for me ? What do you recommend next ? *

*Thanks for taking the time out to read my post! *


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, we're SSPO, so in spite of the LOW MORALE, I know you don't work with me.

Without naming the college, are you employed BY the college or a contract company? That can make a difference, then again, as with Dean, if you work FOR the college, you could get dumped for suggesting a union.

If you RECENTLY graduated from college, DO NOT PANIC! You have many years to go. I got stuck where I am and although it SHOULD be a great job (and in some small ways, it is) IT SUCKS! But it's a living with potential and a great past. Never quit on looking/applying. Never feel that it's over.

Even after getting the job I have, I took tests, went for interviews and beat the drum until I felt I was done. You're too young to do that. I WOULD be happy as hell where I am if the current administration die....retired and a REAL, DECENT, CARING Chief took over. You could be very happy in that job with a few tweeks, but if you don't see that, KEEP APPLYING! In the meantime, IT'S A PAYCHECK!!!!!!

You're too damn young to get caught up in the "I'm DONE, I'll NEVER get on the job" mentality. Get training and add lines to your resume. Hit that pavement and keep going.

It's too soon to hit the wall. Jump over it, you're young enough. Me, I just find a way to walk around it or sit and stare waiting for a ladder.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Totally agree with you Kil, You are still young and just hit a stumbling block nothing more. Cast your net a little wider and see what else is out there for opportunities. Obstacles are a part of life and you will have to learn to work around them. You need to take a good look at your self and make an honest assessment of what direction you want to go in.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

*Anyways, I am a recent graduated of a state university here in mass. I have a BA degree in criminal justice. My dream has always been to be a police officer in Boston. I felt i would increased my chances on getting hired by going to college *
Great advertisement for public education in Massachusetts!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

BxDetSgt said:


> *Anyways, I am a recent graduated of a state university here in mass. I have a BA degree in criminal justice. My dream has always been to be a police officer in Boston. I felt i would increased my chances on getting hired by going to college *
> Great advertisement for public education in Massachusetts!!


I was thinking a writing class might be helpful.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Look you got some great advice here and some good starting points. In addition to Mass. You should also broaden your horizions. Look at other states, federal opportunities ect..take what you can get if you want it bad enough.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Military service = vet status = move to the front of the line.
Move out of state ( Mass cops as a awesome LAPD contact )
Self sponsor and hope to get on a local PD.
Join the trades. It's almost impossible to find a decent plumber or electrician these days.
Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

InsideCenter12 said:


> *Hello,
> This is my first time posting so take it easy on me (you'll probably wont). Anyways, I am a recent graduated of a state university here in mass. I have a BA degree in criminal justice. My dream has always been to be a police officer in Boston. I felt i would increased my chances on getting hired by going to college and getting a degree. my plan after graduation was to take the civil service exam, hopefully score high and get placed on the top of the list. Well it didn't turn out like that! i didn't score as high as i wanted and as a result my name is placed in the 800 range (i know im screwed) haha!...I dont want give up but i figured ill have a start to my career by now.. anyways im currently stuck in security job at a college that is not none to send guys to the SSPO academy (they hire CPO from the outside). the department moral is very low because of the low pay and guys relying on OT just to make it. Im sorta over the job and want something new... Does anyone have any good advice for me ? What do you recommend next ? *
> 
> *Thanks for taking the time out to read my post! *


Self sponsor. If you had taken one semester off and gone to an academy, it would be arguably more valuable than your degree in basket weaving... I mean CJ. Working on your writing skills would definitely help because report writing is a big part of policing, and if the application is riddled with grammatical errors, it's an immediate red flag. But you're young, you've got time.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Go get your masters degree and go federal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlwhite3 (Mar 28, 2017)

I am in the same boat as you, however I did not study CJ at university (studied history and international relations) ... would it be smart to go back to school to study CJ (was thinking fitchburg state because of 4 + 1 program and full time academy certification ) or just go for it and apply for jobs?


----------



## EliteGrappler2K (Aug 5, 2017)

Look at hospital security in Boston, kid. Many of these departments offer training and experience and many officers move on to the local police departments. While not everyone gets his or her day in the sun so to speak, it can be a learning experience of sorts.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

EliteGrappler2K said:


> Look at hospital security in Boston, kid. Many of these departments offer training and experience and many officers move on to the local police departments. While not everyone gets his or her day in the sun so to speak, it can be a learning experience of sorts.


Kid? He's the same age as you...


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't limit yourself just to Boston, try and self sponsor and get into the full time academy. Or, go through the reserve academy and work at a department part time somewhere, that could always lead to a full time slot down the road.

Or, go out of state, there are many opportunities out of state. For instance, if you become a cop in CA and then in a few years decide you want to return to MA, you always have that option, MA will accept your out of state academy.


----------

